# Exchanging From Hyatt Into Four Seasons



## lizap (Jun 11, 2013)

Using II, how difficult is it to exchange from a Hyatt 2br unit (1880 pts) into Four seasons (in San Diego or Scottsdale) during weeks 50, 51 or 52?  How early can I deposit the points and make the request?  If the request isn't granted by a certain time, I assume I can add a different request and delete the original? Thanks.


----------



## bdh (Jun 11, 2013)

lizap said:


> Using II, how difficult is it to exchange from a Hyatt 2br unit (1880 pts) into Four seasons (in San Diego or Scottsdale) during weeks 50, 51 or 52?  How early can I deposit the points and make the request?  If the request isn't granted by a certain time, I assume I can add a different request and delete the original? Thanks.



Week 51 and 52 is a difficult internal exchange in any system - trying it as an external exchange is even more of a challenge - into a Four Seasons is extremely unlikely (close to nil in my mind).  While your odds improve when trying for a week 50. into FS is unlikely.  Since you can make the request a year in advance, there is no harm in making the request on the chance it may come through - and you can easily revise the request to add different properties or weeks at anytime during the year.


----------



## MaryH (Jun 24, 2013)

I got an exchange into FS for week 50 but in a studio based on a sighting.


----------



## lizap (Jul 24, 2013)

Mary, using II, looks like it's practically impossible to get a Four Seasons 2BR using a Hyatt trade.




MaryH said:


> I got an exchange into FS for week 50 but in a studio based on a sighting.


----------



## sjsharkie (Jul 25, 2013)

Your chances are nearly zero for a week 51 or 52. For a week 50, it is also near zero unless you are willing to be flexible about unit size.

I doubt any 2br units are ever deposited for that time of year. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------

